# BestellUebersichtFenster SWT



## noidea (5. Jun 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss für die Uni einige Aufgaben lösen, leider habe ich gar keine Ahnung wie ich das umsetzen soll.
Programmieren liegt mir einfach nicht ???:L ;(
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen..

Folgende Aufgabenstellung:

1. Realisieren Sie mit SWT die Klasse BestellUebersichtFenster, so dass diese eine beliebige Liste von Bestellungen darstellen kann.

2. Erweitern Sie die Klasse BestellFenster um den Button "Buchungen ansehen", den zugehörigen
Adapter sowie eine Methode zeigeBestellungenAn(), die vom Adapter aufgerufen wird, die entsprechende Bestelliste der Aufgabenstellung erzeugt und das Fenster aus Aufgabe 1 damit öffnet und die Liste so anzeigt. 


Vielen Dank, für eure Hilfe


----------



## Gast2 (5. Jun 2012)

Ist der rote Hinweis wirklich so leicht zu übersehen?



> wer Fehler entdeckt bitte, bitte hinweisen!


Dafür hast du doch deinen Compiler 

Stell bitte konkrete Fragen zu deinem Code. Es wird sich hier (hoffentlich) niemand hinsetzen, deinen Code durchackern und schauen ob der irgendwie der Aufgabenstellung entspricht.


----------



## noidea (5. Jun 2012)

Sicherlich nicht schwer zu übersehen, aber schwer zu verstehen.. 
Das ist aber auch zweitrangig.. Genauso das jmd den Code durchgehen soll.
Zu dem habe ich ja keine Fragen!

Primär geht es um die beiden Aufgaben. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das ganze angehen soll?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (5. Jun 2012)

label1, ... labelN
button1, ... buttonN
sind besch...eidene Namensgebungen. Das solltest du dir abgewöhnen. 

Wenn du Fehler darin vermutest, dann lass das ganze compilieren und starte das Programm. Dann siehst du ob es funktioniert oder nicht. Bei auftauchenden Fehlern helfen wir gerne, aber compiler spielen wir hier nicht ;-)


----------



## Gast2 (5. Jun 2012)

Du hast doch augenscheinlich schon ne ganze Menge Code geschrieben, also musst du doch auch ne Idee gehabt haben wie du die Aufgabe angehen sollst, oder nicht?
Ohne konkrete Frage ists schwer dir zu helfen. Was du tun musst steht ja in den Aufgaben.


----------



## noidea (5. Jun 2012)

Der Code den ich geschrieben habe, war für eine andere Aufgabe.
Die Aufgaben die jetzt zu lösen sind, bauen auf der auf, deshalb habe ich den Code mitgepostet.

Es steht zwar da, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie das geht..


----------

